# Dor's Baked Mac and Cheese



## mudbug (Nov 1, 2010)

I never got the hang of good baked M&C until my sister turned me on to her version.

1 stick of butter
salt and pepper to taste
about 2/3 cup of flour
2 cups (about) milk
Blend this in a blender - all the butter may rise to the top but you can keep blending it as you go along


Cook almost all of a box of macaroni (about 3/4).

then layer in a 13 x 9 pan (glass preferred):
milk mixture
pasta
cheese
repeat layers

Bake at 375 (maybe 30 minutes - you may have to keep an eye on it)

_Note:  I try to do layers but end up just mooshing it all together.  It's fine that way._


----------



## Alix (Nov 1, 2010)

Huh. I never would have thought to try it that way. Works does it?


----------



## mudbug (Nov 1, 2010)

OH yeah.  Doesn't hurt to sprinkle a bit more cheese top before shoving it into the oven.  But that rarely hurts any recipe, now does it?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 1, 2010)

A little extra cheese never hurt anyone, but the lactose intolerant.  Good thing I don't have that problem.

Sounds yummy, copied and pasted.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 1, 2010)

I think it's the blender action that gives it that good gooshy texture that one wants in M&C


----------



## snickerdoodle (Nov 1, 2010)

Sounds delicious.  I like the layering concept.  I've never made a GOOD batch of homemade mac n cheese but I will give this one a shot this week.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## blissful (Nov 3, 2010)

Is this a one pound box or two pound box? I want to try it.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 3, 2010)

the one pounder.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't see the amount, or kind of grated cheese to use for this ratio of ingredients?


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 3, 2010)

I receive a box of "commodities" every month.  This includes a 2# block of low-fat American cheese.  Since they also give me elbow macaroni, I usually make at least 1 casserole size batch using a cup of macaroni and lots of cheese.  

I use a can of cream soup, celery, chicken, or mushroom to melt the cheese in then I add the one ingredient that makes it taste good, 1/2 cup of grated Parmesan cheese.  

Because the American cheese is so bland, especially low-fat, the Parmesan adds that much needed bite.  

I'd prefer to make it with nice cheddar, but cheese is expensive and this stuff is free.

I'll be making some tomorrow to go with the pork chili I made today, and this time I'll have some Asiago to add instead.  I bought the Asiago to go in the Mushroom Gratin by LPBeier and the Asiago was very strong.  I bet it will make a great mac & cheese add-in.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 3, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> I don't see the amount, or kind of grated cheese to use for this ratio of ingredients?



I melt my cheese in cream of something soup (see above post) and put in as much as I can comfortably without burning.

After my macaroni is done and drained, I add cheese sauce until my saturation/texture is right, and then whatever cheese sauce I have left (on purpose) I put in a container for something else that might need cheese sauce.  If it doesn't get used right away, I put it in the freezer.  It's really nice having already made cheese sauce handy.


----------



## mollyanne (Nov 4, 2010)

Would you believe I've never made macaroni and cheese? 
And it's most everyone's favorite comfort food.
 Don't get me started...
...too late, I'm so going to make this and eat it all gone!


----------



## mudbug (Nov 4, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> I don't see the amount, or kind of grated cheese to use for this ratio of ingredients?


 

ha ha ha - good point! 2 cups shredded cheddar is what I use, but any kind of cheese would be fine - use your favorite.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 4, 2010)

mollyanne said:


> Would you believe I've never made macaroni and cheese?
> And it's most everyone's favorite comfort food.
> Don't get me started...
> ...too late, I'm so going to make this and eat it all gone!


 MA........now that you've paved the way, I can admit with all the cooking I've done in my lifetime, *I've never made mac and cheese either !!*
Geeze, I feel so much better now that everyone knows.


----------



## mollyanne (Nov 4, 2010)

Kayelle said:
			
		

> ...I can admit with all the cooking I've done in my lifetime, *I've never made mac and cheese either !!*
> Geeze, I feel so much better now that everyone knows.


^^^  ...
.


----------



## lifesaver (Nov 4, 2010)

Sounds good!

I make a three cheese mac and cheese using sharp cheddar, white cheddar and pepper jack. Mmmm, mmm, good! Oh and I also add a block of cream cheese. Yum!


----------



## buckytom (Nov 5, 2010)

looks good, 'bug. copied and saved. thanks.


----------



## blissful (Nov 5, 2010)

I gave the recipe to my son and told him to double it and add whatever he wants.
He made bacon and crumbled it to add to a layer. He cooked up a bit of broccoli and set it aside.
He made two pans worth (doubled it), layered with colby jack, bacon, broccoli, another layer of macaroni, then some ricotta (seasoned) with 2 eggs mixed in, topped with corn flake crumbs, baked 30 minutes.
It was excellent, I had two helpings!!! I'm looking forward to leftovers from the second pan tonight.

tip: slightly undercook the macaroni, the sauce with finish cooking it and it won't get soggy.

Thanks Mudbug.


----------



## snickerdoodle (Nov 8, 2010)

I made this yesterday and I can proudly say I have now made my first _successful _batch of mac n cheese.  I love cheese A LOT so next time I make it I might fool around with adding cream cheese or ricotta.  Thanks for posting this!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 8, 2010)

snickerdoodle said:


> I made this yesterday and I can proudly say I have now made my first _successful _batch of mac n cheese. I love cheese A LOT so next time I make it I might fool around with adding cream cheese or ricotta. Thanks for posting this!


 '
Great Snickerdoodle!


----------



## mudbug (Nov 15, 2010)

glad you guys liked it - nice variations too!  It's my go-to mac and cheese recipe now.  

p.s. also good with the top sprinkled w/French's fried onions


----------



## babetoo (Nov 16, 2010)

mollyanne said:


> Would you believe I've never made macaroni and cheese?
> And it's most everyone's favorite comfort food.
> Don't get me started...
> ...too late, I'm so going to make this and eat it all gone!


 
the only mac and cheese i ever made, was a "gourmet" one that was disgusting. oh yeah, and i made it for company. tasted like i imagine library would taste. was expensive to make to boot. gonna try this one though.


----------

